# did all Me 109G-6/AS come with tall tails?



## P-40K-5 (Feb 7, 2011)

or did some use the standard metal short tails? all pics I've seen so far
seems to suggest the tall tail was the norm. if you guys have any pics
of a standard (short) tail Me 109G-6/AS I would love to see some.
thanks in advance.


----------



## stona (Feb 8, 2011)

I suspect the lack of replies is because noone has got such an image.It is generally accepted that all aircraft of this type had the tall tail,this was certainly the norm. 
There is always room for a little uncertainty. WNF built G-14s and some early Messerschmitt built G-14s did have the old short tail so who knows what may have been cobbled together.
Steve


----------



## P-40K-5 (Feb 9, 2011)

well not all G series did. the G-1 though G-6 for the most part came with
the std. short metal tails. even most G-6/U4R6 came that way too.

I suspect it has something to do with the larger supercharger on the
605d engines that were used on the G-6/AS.

thanks for the reply on the G-14.


----------



## stona (Feb 9, 2011)

I think my reply may have been unclear (it is to me now I re-read it lol). By "all aircraft of this type" I was referring specifically to the G-14 AS aircraft. I hope I haven't introduced any further confusion into an already confusing subject! These late version Bf109 Gs and Ks had at least five different tail units,variations most obvious in the rudders.
I made a synopsis a while ago,from various sources,of who built what and when but can I find it? Can I hell.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drgondog (Feb 9, 2011)

the primary design reason for a larger tail is usually because much more Hp/torque from an upgraded engine causes issues for the original vertical stabilizer/rudder combination. Better low speed yaw control is one area of concern. The Me 109 saw an enormous increase in Hp from the late model Emils all the way through the G-10 and G-14 but the tail redesign didn't appear in numbers until the K. 

Conversely, when the increased rudder surface area is introduced you also usually have to beef up the aft fuselage structure accordingly.


----------



## javlin (Feb 9, 2011)

Thks for the info guys  DD never quite thought about the twisting of the frame from the HP/torque till you mentioned it.Cheers


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

As far as I know all G-6/AS had the tall tails, whether converted from earlier models or new builds.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Feb 11, 2011)

yep it seems to look that way. interesting though, I've seen a few pics of G-10's with the metal tail short tailwheel.. go figure. Me 109G-10/U4
Yellow 11 "Gigi" comes to mind. it also has the small bumps in the wings for the wheels.. hobbled together for sure.


----------

